#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Experiences with your luk khreung child

## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrB0b
> ...


The above quote has prompted me to start this thread.

Ive seen documentaries on the subject before, but, they were mainly focused on kids from a black and white background. Like Bob said above, these kids felt they were viewed as black in the UK, and White in the Caribbean (for example).

My lad starts school this year, and has been at pre school for almost two. So far, I have seen no evidence of other kids treating him any different to the others.

We live in a semi rural community where most people with any history here know one another. To date, we haven't encountered anything negative with regards our sons duel heritage. If anything, its been very positive. When we've visited Thailand, we have had similar experiences. Ok, we sometimes get mucky looks whilst in Bangkok, but, thats aimed more at Me and the Mrs, than the young un. Whilst up country, the locals seem to accept him just the same way as they do in the UK. 

What worries me most is, will he still have the same acceptance once he becomes a teenager, or will peoples prejudices begin to show by then. Im rather optimistic, and dont think he`ll have any more problems growing up than any other teenager.

What are other peoples experiences/thoughts on the subject?

----------


## slimboyfat

DJ Pat seems to have turned out a very pleasant and balanced individual

----------


## astasinim

It would be very interesting to hear his first hand experiences.

----------


## somtamslap

> What worries me most is, will he still have the same acceptance once he becomes a teenager


 Having taught countless luk khrueng here in Thailand in secondary schools I'd say it's a huge advantage both socially and interlectually..

As far as the UK goes I'm unable to comment..but I'd hazard a guess that it isn't half as beneficial..unfortunately.

----------


## chitown

> I'd say it's a huge advantage both socially and interlectually..


Can you elaborate? 

From what I see, Thais love Luek Khreungs. In the US, it seems White / Asian  girls are accepted a lot more than boys. I am not sure why, but I have heard it and seen it many times. 

One thing that is sad in the US is that many people think it is fine for a white guy to marry and Asian or Hispanic girl, but criticize a white girl if she marries an Asian or Hispanic man.  :Confused:

----------


## Thetyim

I had the same worries as you and watched carefully for any signs of problems.
My daughter is now 22 and my son 18, no problems as far as I can see.

----------


## astasinim

> Having taught countless luk khrueng here in Thailand in secondary schools I'd say it's a huge advantage both socially and interlectually..


I`d also be interested in hearing what the advantages are.



> As far as the UK goes I'm unable to comment..but I'd hazard a guess that it isn't half as beneficial..unfortunately.


Just so long as he isnt singled out because of his mixed race, then i`ll be happy.




> I had the same worries as you and watched carefully for any signs of problems.
> My daughter is now 22 and my son 18, no problems as far as I can see.


Great to hear, and I hope we`re just as fortunate.

----------


## daveboy

> What are other peoples experiences/thoughts on the subject?


My sons 8 now had no problems here in the Uk so far his developing very well, His just recently become aware that his different from other children and if any thing sees it as a bit of cudos. 
On the other side of the coin I've seen alot of Thai kids who end up in the Uk struggle badily mainly those that come over in there teens. The younger ones tend to do better.

----------


## Takeovers

We never experienced problems for our children here in Germany.

I remember one time when the father of another child approached me, asking if they are really mine or adopted as they look so exotic. He was very careful not to offend me, he was just curious. No problem with curiosity. 

Of course he was wrong with the looks, they look at least as much european to Asians or the trained farang eye as they look asian to the average European.

My daughter is a little concerned as she has to give Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, as her birth place. She thinks in combination with her looks possible employers may believe she is of arab origin.

But her exceptional beauty will sure make up for that problem. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The main problem I have is that the Thais want to maul him all the time, then they get the hump when I tell them not to touch him.

----------


## Carrabow

I live in a very rural area my son is 15 now and he is well accepted in school and has select friends. When he was younger he was razzed about the obvious and stereotyped as being rich. This has caused him to become skeptical of who his friends are and I am quite happy that growing up it was not easy for him. I say this because it has made him a very determined individual and thick skinned. 

He is no longer in the village and attends a private school in the city. I talk to him all the time about the scammers in life and I hope it has sunk in. As with any parent I worry to death about him but as with my father was with me, I feel I have prepared him well enough to handle the next chapter in life. Hopefully he does not run into the pitfalls I have found.

As with any parent I hope he exceeds my expectations, only time and persistence will tell.

----------


## Bob63

^Carrabow, is this like a boarding school in the city ? What might such cost, please ?

----------


## Pol the Pot

Don't worry too much. Give them as good an education as you can afford, teach them to have an open mind and let them go when they want to go.

They're just like all other children, I know  :Wink:

----------


## Rigger

> The main problem I have is that the Thais want to maul him all the time, then they get the hump when I tell them not to touch him.


Do you still do the party trick where you pick him up by his head  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

My little man is quite a handful when it comes to other kids taunting him so I've no worries there. My biggest concern is his attention span and how this will affect his schooling when he starts this year. A thai pharmacist friend did warn me that the mix made for a fiery mischievous kid but I didn't believe her, guess I was wrong.

----------


## Rigger

> My little man is quite a handful


Yeh my little fellar thinks he is the boss, struts around telling people what to do and hogs the remote and TV, takes what he wants when he wants and quick to use his fists. Cheeky to strangers and breaks every thing in the house, must take after my wife.
My daughter is completely different very shy quite, sugar wouldn’t melt in her mouth, looks after things she is given and likes her room tidy

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> The main problem I have is that the Thais want to maul him all the time, then they get the hump when I tell them not to touch him.
> 
> 
> Do you still do the party trick where you pick him up by his head


Yes, but as he's got heavier his neck has started making a few cracking noises.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> My little man is quite a handful
> 
> 
> Yeh my little fellar thinks he is the boss, struts around telling people what to do and hogs the remote and TV, takes what he wants when he wants and quick to use his fists. Cheeky to strangers and breaks every thing in the house, must take after my wife.
> My daughter is completely different very shy quite, sugar wouldn’t melt in her mouth, looks after things she is given and likes her room tidy


It sounds like the lads could be related  :Thinking:  So where were you that week I was away  :Wink:  
I don't evey you a daughter, great to look after when they're young but far too much to worry about in years to come.

----------


## Bangyai

As I remember from my school days the following types of kids got picked on :

Ginger ones  ........           carrot top
Fat ones ..............          fatty
With glasses .........          four eyes
Good students .......          nurds , geeks , teachers pets.
Man Utd supporters  ....... red wankers
tall ones ..........              lanky bastards
short ones  ................     shortarse
Asean friends  ..............   wogs
Unhygenic ...............       stinky



In fact , if you were not singled out for something , you were doing bloody well !!

When my Thai stepdaughter went to school in the U.K. there were so many of the above misfits that she experienced no problems. However her Thai name did cause some problems.  Her name is Sodsuay . This was too much for the other kids so she was given the following nicknames :

Sausage
Soy sauce
Chowmein ( from my surname )

There were others but it didn't last too long as she re invented herself as 
' Nicole ' ....... and there ended the problems.

You can't wrap your kids in cotten wool and there are some times that they'll have to find there own way and muddle through like the rest of us. Thats life.
The main thing is to be there for them when they need you and never short change them on love ....... its free after all.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You can't wrap your kids in cotten wool and there are some times that they'll have to find there own way and muddle through like the rest of us.


True, but it's very upsetting having your child spend most of his day with retarded kids with retarded parents all chaperoned by retarded teachers.

----------


## superman

> As I remember from my school days the following types of kids got picked on : Ginger ones ........ carrot top Fat ones .............. fatty With glasses ......... four eyes Good students ....... nurds , geeks , teachers pets. Man Utd supporters ....... red wankers tall ones .......... lanky bastards


 What a bummer if you have all six.

----------


## astasinim

> A thai pharmacist friend did warn me that the mix made for a fiery mischievous kid but I didn't believe her, guess I was wrong.


Sounds like she knows what she`s talking about.





> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Stinky
> ...


Sound like your describing my little fella. It must be the Thai half that makes them like that.  :mid: 

I dont how I would go on if I had a daughter. All I know is, I would constantly remember how I was when I was younger.  :Naughty:  The thought alone is enough to turn me to Lao kow.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by somtamslap
> 
> 
>  I'd say it's a huge advantage both socially and interlectually..
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate? 
> 
> From what I see, Thais love Luek Khreungs. In the US, it seems White / Asian  girls are accepted a lot more than boys. I am not sure why, but I have heard it and seen it many times. 
> ...


The great unspoken but pretty self-evident is that there is an ethnic hierarchy; just like there's a beauty hierarchy.

Just from the adverts, pop music and tv/films you can see that fairer skin and European-ness is preferred all over the world, and it goes hand in hand with every other symbol the forms the brand of globalised modern-ness.

For a blue-eyed blonde to opt for a tinted gentleman is perceived as a downgrade, unless he's a bit european and quite successful (e.g. footballers).

I've always felt that women go for status, and non-euros have to be twice as good to get a look in.

Maybe there's something deep and Freudian based on the physicality of the invasion of "white womanhood" by the dusky savage equating to an invasion and negrification of european territory that brings out the collective angst... as we know you put even a drop of chocolate into a milkshake, and it becomes a chocolate milkshake; but you add milk to a chocolate milkshake, and it's still a chocolate milkshake.

European men have got this thing for "Asian babes", perhaps because feminism has turned a lot of European women into horrible noisy blobs?
So many European men can look to some part of the developing world, particularly the far east, and easily pick up a usually much nicer and nicer-looking bird (whose diet and ethnicity often leads a pleasingly smaller frame). 
For the yellow girls, they get to "whiten up", and have white babies with brownish hair and funny coloured eyes (they hope) etc... if they don't find an affluent/well-connected yellow boy.

Maybe it's just that oriental men are generally perceived as less of a physical threat by european men than african or latino men, which makes them less worried about having a go on "their women".


I just like brown nipples, and probably bought into the food and perfect domestic environment thing (plus, let's face it Asian babes are quite easy), but it's boring, and I'd rather try a Brazilian now, or some more golden virginia or russet gusset. =P


None of mine look like either of us, but plenty of local married Korean  ladies seemed to like the output at the factory gates, and kept  intimating to me that they'd like a portion, but then would giggle and  scuttle away when I got my planner out to pencil them in. 

Everyone seemed to think they were girls when they were born, all of them seem  to be quite tall/big for their ages: my eldest is quite a pretty boy,  doesn't look very Thai, and seems a bit studious and gentle; the second  is a bit funny looking, but not in an ugly way, seems like more of a  John Belushi in the making; and the youngest just a source of constant  noise, and looks like Iggy Pop.

I doubt there'd be much problem for them in the UK, because they don't  really look or act very "different" from most kids there; but in rural  Thailand, I have this paranoia about kidnappers... after hearing stories  about kids being nabbed and having their arms and legs mutilated to  spend a lifetime as a sort of begger being wheel around the provinces.

----------


## Stinky

> I dont how I would go on if I had a daughter. All I know is, I would constantly remember how I was when I was younger. The thought alone is enough to turn me to Lao kow.


 Tell me about it, just watching what my mate has to go through is enough for me to give thanks I've got a boy, he has two girl and a boy, all Luk khreung and his missus just buggered off as the going was getting tough and the eldest girl, who isn't his, is just starting to show an interest in boys, takes after her mother too so should be knocked up before shes old enough to drive. The poor man is struggling.

----------


## astasinim

Bugger. 3 kids on his own, thats a tough one.

----------


## DJ Pat

> It would be very interesting to hear his first hand experiences.


In London at school I had ''ching chong Chinaman'' regularly until the end of junior school. That's about it really.

Thailand:

*Pros:* 
-Several jobs on TV adverts
-Called handsome a lot
-Easy to pull females with just a smile
-Pretending to be important when dressed nicely by acting like it, and getting away with it.

*Cons:* 
-Knowing that many Thais assume my mum's a whore
-When I used to teach kids, if I told them, they would also think the same, I could tell by the sniggers
-Called handsome rather too much by Thais who are only saying it because of the 'sheep' effect
-Maximum difficulty in obtaining a Thai ID card, as my mum died in 1985, but they still expect me to unearth all her documents. I didn't bother after all.
-Some Thais telling me I am 'still a falang'
-At several tourist attractions, despite telling them I was half Thai, they physically pointed at the falang price and told me ''falang 500 Baht''

----------


## teddy

Keanu Reeves is half chinky and he's done OK.

Many wealthy Thais are as jealous as fuk to see Thais with a second passport just because their mum was a slapper and their dad a social misfit in his own country.

----------


## Fabian

> -Called handsome a lot
> -Easy to pull females with just a smile


I think we all experienced that in Thailand, nothing to do with you being half thai.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Many wealthy Thais are as jealous as fuk to see Thais with a second passport just because their mum was a slapper and their dad a social misfit in his own country.


They're also embarrassed that most slappers speak better English than their 'educated' elite do.

----------


## Bung

I never had a problem with my 10 year old, mostly looked up to by Thais as being privileged which might be a problem later. One worry I have is a story a mate told me how his 17 year old had Thai mothers encouraging their daughters to have sex with him and get pregnant so they are set up for life. Hard to tell a 17 year old boy not to shag something.

----------


## DJ Pat

> most slappers speak better English than their 'educated' elite do.


Yes, that's true :rofl:

----------


## Bung

I've noticed that too. I always cringe when I hear taksin speak English, sounds like a market vendor. He's the prime minister of the country FFS.

----------


## aging one

his sister sounds the exact same way.

----------


## superman

> I've noticed that too. I always cringe when I hear taksin speak English, sounds like a market vendor. *He's the prime minister of the country* FFS.


You're not up to date with the news are you Bung ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bung

555. Duly noted. EX Prime minister then.   :Smile: 

He probably will be again in 6 months anyway.....

----------


## Carrabow

> ^Carrabow, is this like a boarding school in the city ? What might such cost, please ?


Sorry it took so long to reply on this, I just come across your question. I will get with the wife in the morning and ask. I know the house we rent for him is 5000 Bht a month.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Why should Taksin or Yingluck be able to speak English? Don't they have translators?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why should Taksin or Yingluck be able to speak English?


To show that they're educated.

----------


## DJ Pat

They sound awful, no offence. But didn't Yingluck allegedly study in Kentucky?

----------


## English Noodles

> didn't Yingluck allegedly study in Kentucky?


Yep, Chiang Mai and then a masters at Kentucky State University.

----------


## Dick

> Kentucky State University.

----------


## fiddler

That movie was filmed on the border of South Carolina and Georgia. 
Kentucky is where the horse races are.

----------


## Stinky

> Why should Taksin or Yingluck be able to speak English? Don't they have translators?


The ability to speak the Queens is pretty much a prerequisite foe any high ranking politician who expects to be taken seriously, same same international businessman.

----------


## Carrabow

> They sound awful, no offense. But didn't Yingluck allegedly study in Kentucky?


(deep southern accent)

Yessum, Ima gonna run dis cuntry juss like my big bruther.  :Smile: 

On a serious note, I did not know that

----------


## Looper

> Why should Taksin or Yingluck be able to speak English?


Because it is the de rigeur lingua franca.

 :ourrules:   :St George:

----------


## English Noodles

> The ability to speak the Queens is pretty much a prerequisite foe any high ranking politician who expects to be taken seriously, same same international businessman.


So what about Wen Jiabao, Prime Minister of the second largest economy in the world, or Naoto Kan, Prime Minister of the 3rd largest economy in the world, neither of them can speak English. :Confused:

----------


## Loy Toy

Pretty soon we will all have to speak Mandarin.

----------


## English Noodles

> Pretty soon we will all have to speak Mandarin.


It will certainly be pretty much a prerequisite for any high ranking politician who expects  to be taken seriously, same same international businessman. That's for sure.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ It would be a great advantage for my children to be able to speak the language but they all want to speak Korean (my son can already as well as Japanese).

Most high-so Thai children these days want to look Korean as well.

----------


## Pol the Pot

There are lots of politicians who don't speak any English but are taken seriously.

Not just in the region but in other parts of the world as well.

The only reason they might be willing to speak English (badly or well) is to show their own populations that they speak it. Not to negotiate with other governments though. This would be handled by professional translators.

----------


## peterpan

> Most high-so Thai children these days want to look Korean as well.


should be easy for them, all they have to do is make their eyes a bit more slitty and act & drive like the most ignorant cvnts in the world.

----------


## aging one

> It would be a great advantage for my children to be able to speak the language but they all want to speak Korean (my son can already as well as Japanese).  Most high-so Thai children these days want to look Korean as well.


I am so happy my kids did not buy into the Japanese style bit or the Korean song and skin and look bit. They have taken Mandarin for a couple of years and took it intensively over the summer at about 15 hours a week. Now they can speak at a full intermediate level and are going for one of their degree courses in Mandarin.

----------


## grasshopper

Gee AO! Are those two sweet girls that age already? Whatever happened to childhood?

----------


## aging one

> Gee AO! Are those two sweet girls that age already? Whatever happened to childhood?


no shit grassy, they start their pgsce phase of education Aug 24 on scholarship at the Harrow School in Laksi.

----------


## DJ Pat

Back on topic, I found that it's mostly expat farangs who were keen to know how my dad met my mum. 

Sometimes I told them the truth, sometimes I told them it was in Patpong, just to encourage their already mind-made-up stereotype.

My dad was a translator at some Thai company and they met there. He is still 100% fluent in Thai and Lao (he worked in Vientiane before that). I think my mum was the cleaner or something like that. I don't go out of my way to pretend she was hi-so like some other luuk-kreungs I meet.

My dad has told me the full story once or twice, but it gets rather harrowing for him. He knew quite early on that she had sickle cell anemia which is more prevalent in the tropics. This developed into cancer and she died in 1985.

We grew up motherless from when I was 11. My sisters were 9 and 13. My dad always said he wouldn't bring another woman into the house. He did it well I suppose, although I think my real grieving didn't really arise until a couple of years later. I didn't need reassurance or anything like that, my mums sisters family (and english husband) lived close by and a family scenario was kept up as best as could be done. 

Have I posted something too personal here????

----------


## Stinky

> Have I posted something too personal here???


No Pat you haven't, it couldnt have been easy for your Dad, I know. 
Sorry about your Mum.

----------


## Looper

Guess she died quite young. Very sad.

You look a bit crook in your av Pat. Maybe need to cut down on the booze a bit.

----------


## DJ Pat

Things have changed since that avatar pic, which was Xmas '09 in Muenster, Germany after a night at the Hot Jazz Club until late.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Guess she died quite young. Very sad.
> 
> You look a bit crook in your av Pat. Maybe need to cut down on the booze a bit.


She was 33. Obviously when I was a kid that seemed old but looking back now that I'm 37, the seriousness sinks in.

But she certainly wouldn't want me being negative and miserable about it, as I am already a negative and miserable c**t.

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> 
> Guess she died quite young. Very sad.
> 
> You look a bit crook in your av Pat. Maybe need to cut down on the booze a bit.
> 
> 
> She was 33. Obviously when I was a kid that seemed old but looking back now that I'm 37, the seriousness sinks in.
> ...


You need to visit the temple more

----------


## DrAndy

> I always cringe when I hear taksin speak English, sounds like a market vendor. He's the prime minister of the country FFS.


so, the prime minister is Taksin in drag

I knew it

----------


## DrAndy

> The ability to speak the Queens is pretty much a prerequisite foe any high ranking politician who expects to be taken seriously, same same international businessman.


not really, although many do

businessmen also take in a translator when necessary

----------


## DrAndy

> Have I posted something too personal here????


up to you, but at least it was a rare post from you that made any sense

----------


## DrAndy

as for LK kids, mine is nearly two and quite tanned from being in Portugal for a couple of months

she does look more Thai now than she did earlier, although she has a mass of curly blondish hair

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> The ability to speak the Queens is pretty much a prerequisite foe any high ranking politician who expects to be taken seriously, same same international businessman.
> 
> 
> not really, although many do
> 
> businessmen also take in a translator when necessary


Really? Helmut Kohl was quite widely ridiculed, even amongst his own people, for his very poor ability in speaking english, he was something of a running joke for a few years as I remember.

----------


## English Noodles

> Helmut Kohl was quite widely ridiculed, even amongst his own people, for his very poor ability in speaking english, he was something of a running joke for a few years as I remember.


You can say you to me.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Helmut Kohl *was* a running joke. He couldn't speak proper German either. He was ridiculed *much* more by his own people than by anyone else. Happens when you're successful.

----------


## Bobcock

I have two boys growing up fast.

The eldest is 13, big for his age, good rugby player and very very dark. He has a very laid back personality and is always polite and helpful, though I suspect that is changing.

The smaller one is 11, has gained 4 kg in about 4 years very very skinny and quite fair skinned. He's quick witted and possesses a bizarre sense of humour. He has a quick temper and never takes a backward step until it is really necessary.

I'd like to post a pic of them, but some of the people on this board make it wise to not do so.

They are real opposites

----------


## Blake7

What school did you put them in Bobcock?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'd like to post a pic of them, but some of the people on this board make it wise to not do so.


Wise move.

----------


## Bobcock

> What school did you put them in Bobcock?


They are in one of the better International Schools in Bangkok.

You'll notice me out of an evening, I'm the guy missing an arm and a leg....

----------


## Travelmate

> They are real opposites


They both take after you?

----------


## robuzo

I've my little leukhrung in a Thai private school not far from Thonglor. Lack of an English program in the school is not an issue now with Daddy providing remedial work at home, but that won't suffice once he's out of kindergarten. There is only one other "double" (as some like to call leukhrung) at the school, and his mom says that sooner or later he'll experience prejudice unless he's at an international school, but so far I haven't seen any trouble. If anything he's the teacher's pet this year as he was last, and subjected to maybe too much attention because of his "specialness" (of course, he is a master at attracting attention to himself). 

It's only when he shows up at certain two-tier pricing/entry venues that his "Thai-ness" is questioned- a couple weeks ago his mom took him to the palace and it turned out only Thais were being allowed in that day (some high-ranking personage had showed up). It was only his mom's foresight- she brought along his birth cert- that got him in. Mommy was still not pleased, and Daddy wasn't there so my gaskets remained unblown.

----------


## aging one

> You'll notice me out of an evening, I'm the guy missing an arm and a leg....


I will be limping right beside you starting next week bro.

----------


## Bobcock

This is my 13 year old, taken when he was 12...my fave rugby shot of him, he's about 3 inches taller than this now and is solid in the arms.....I'm gonna have to stop calling him an idiot when he drops the ball now.....555

----------


## thehighlander959

I have twins a girl and a boy both just over a year old. I was back in the UK last month on holiday with my girl friend and the twins. It was quite bizarre to go out to lunch with my family and no one mentioning that they look very white and European. 
Whereas in Thailand when we go out to dinner there are always comments from others that the children don,t look Thai. This happened at the Kingpower Pullman Hotel in Bangkok when I checked in with both of the kids, my girlfriend was doing he UK visa interview at the time. I produced my UK Passport to check in and produced the twins Thai Passports for identification for them, the receptionist proceeded to call security asking if I was the father? If she had read both passports, she would have seen that the surname on all the passports was the same.
Boy did that piss me off that day.

----------

